
Covid‐19 and Vitamin D: A lesson from the skin - InInteraction
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/exd.14170
======
InInteraction
Abstract

The negative outcomes of COVID‐19 diseases respiratory distress (ARDS) and the
damage to other organs are secondary to a “cytokine storm” and to the
attendant oxidative stress. Active hydroxyl‐forms of vitamin D are
anti‐inflammatory, induce anti‐oxidative responses, and stimulate innate
immunity against infectious agents. These properties are shared by calcitriol
and the CYP11A1‐generated non‐calcemic hydroxyderivatives. They inhibit the
production of pro‐inflammatory cytokines, downregulate NF‐κΒ, show inverse
agonism on RORγ and counteract oxidative stress through the activation of
NRF‐2. Therefore, a direct delivery of hydroxyderivatives of vitamin D
deserves consideration in the treatment of COVID‐19 or ARDS of different
etiology. We also recommend treatment of COVID‐19 patients with high dose
vitamin D since populations most vulnerable to this disease are likely vitamin
D deficient and patients are already under supervision in the clinics. We
hypothesize that different routes of delivery (oral and parenteral) will have
different impact on the final outcome.

